# Plywood router table insert plate?



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Is a 9x12" piece of 1/2" thick birch plywood (7 layers) rigid enough to be used as an insert plate for a router and wooden lift? How would it compare to a congruent (as in same size and shape) piece of 3/8" phenolic?

I know Theo (JOAT) uses a home made plywood plate on his custom table, but his router doesn't include a lift, so I thought I'd put it out there for general discussion.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, it is hard to beat the Grizzly mounting plate. Different sized openings for using large bits, uses PC style guide bushings, easily adaptable to the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley style and it sells for $13.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike, I fully expected you you recommend that. What size is it? I have a custom router life I need to fit to it.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

They told me on the phone just now 9 x 12, they're on back order (14 total as of 5 mins ago), shipment due in next week, I'll call back then.

Mike what kind of goodies does Grizzly give you for advertising? I need to get in on some of that action with a vendor, haha!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Grizzly doesn't give me a thing Brett. Thank BJ (BobJ3) for finding this deal. If I find a better deal I will be happy to mention it instead.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> Grizzly doesn't give me a thing Brett. Thank BJ (BobJ3) for finding this deal. If I find a better deal I will be happy to mention it instead.


There's a name for people with that kind of attitude!!

I'd call it FRIEND!!! :sold:

Thanks Mike, and Bob, and Harry, and....the rest of you. My next few plates with be the Grizzly, already eying the top i'm gonna convert.

earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

that is all well and good, but it doesn't answer the question i asked


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

The Phenolic surface will be better suited to a router insert but why not glue up another layer of baltic ply underneath to be on the safe side?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris--i was just thinking...if you're building a wooden lift, could you incorporate a mount to the underside of the table itself and ease the potential weight on the insert? 

Not sure it could work but if it could the insert could be very light.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> I know Theo (JOAT) uses a home made plywood plate on his custom table, but his router doesn't include a lift, so I thought I'd put it out there for general discussion.


Correct, mine does not include a lift. Seeing as how it lifts out, and goes back in, so easily, a lift is not a necessity, or even desired - and that's one less thing to worry about and mess with. 

At the present I have three plates, with a separate router attached to each, each with a different type bit. If/when I get another type of bit, I'll get my other router mounted to a plate. Yank a plate with router out, drop a different plate with router in. Simple, one bit, one router; three bits, three routers. :haha:


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> Grizzly doesn't give me a thing Brett. Thank BJ (BobJ3) for finding this deal. If I find a better deal I will be happy to mention it instead.


Haha, figured as much Mike, just testing how sensitive prior Army guys were .


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Is a 9x12" piece of 1/2" thick birch plywood (7 layers) rigid enough to be used as an insert plate for a router and wooden lift? How would it compare to a congruent (as in same size and shape) piece of 3/8" phenolic?
> 
> I know Theo (JOAT) uses a home made plywood plate on his custom table, but his router doesn't include a lift, so I thought I'd put it out there for general discussion.


I don't think it would be nearly as good as the phenolic, or Lexan, or Plexiglass, definitely not aluminum. Wish you were local, I'd pay-it-forward with the deal I got on mine and just let you have a 9x12 piece. Birch plywood, correct me if I'm wrong, isn't Birch throughout all inverted layers, rather it's cheaper pine in the middle and Birch Veneered. I could be wrong, but regardless 1/2" plywood will eventually bow from the weight, humidity, etc. Wouldn't hurt to test it out if you have scraps.


----------



## k9ceno (May 14, 2012)

Or a 3/8" piece of lexan glass. I've used them before with different sized center holes. I drill them out and put all the leveling screws in, then if i need a new one, i toss it to the side and cut a new one.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Is a 9x12" piece of 1/2" thick birch plywood (7 layers) rigid enough to be used as an insert plate for a router and wooden lift? How would it compare to a congruent (as in same size and shape) piece of 3/8" phenolic?
> 
> I know Theo (JOAT) uses a home made plywood plate on his custom table, but his router doesn't include a lift, so I thought I'd put it out there for general discussion.



At that size, 1/2" should be sturdy enough. You shouldn't be able to bend a piece (9X12) enough to hurt anything.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> I don't think it would be nearly as good as the phenolic, or Lexan, or Plexiglass, definitely not aluminum. Wish you were local, I'd pay-it-forward with the deal I got on mine and just let you have a 9x12 piece. Birch plywood, correct me if I'm wrong, isn't Birch throughout all inverted layers, rather it's cheaper pine in the middle and Birch Veneered. I could be wrong, but regardless 1/2" plywood will eventually bow from the weight, humidity, etc. Wouldn't hurt to test it out if you have scraps.


My plywood plates are maybe an inch or so wider then the router, and sit on a half inch wide lip on each side. I'm trying to recall how many years I have on this table, and plate, and think it must be over five years, with no problems yet. Holy Cow, I just realized, I probably made that thing before I had cancer, and that was in 2000, definitely more than five years. Wow, it's really holding up well.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks folks. i am going to try it, and make it as small as possible to minimize the chance of sagging


----------

